# freebsd foundation is for everyone



## Deleted member 70435 (May 6, 2022)

this is something that is interesting for the project, everyone collaborating according to the project is interesting. how this is able to involve people in the project I have never learned so much in my entire life from this project. if I hadn't given up Linux I think I would be more arrogant these days. I think the opportunity to change something is to let a person show what they really know, and give them the necessary means to do so.


----------

